# 1985 Evinrude 15hp - Thinking of buying



## robr3004 (Oct 4, 2010)

Someone local to me is selling a 1985 Evinrude 15HP 2-stroke Short Shaft Model E15RCOB. The asking price is $500. I'm told the powerhead was recently rebuilt. I'm going to take a look at it tomorrow and was wondering if the price seems fair and any suggestions on when to check on the motor. This will be my first motor purchase.

I'll be using this on my 1436 Tracker Jon Boat.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Find out who rebuilt motor.I would still want to take a compression reading.Those motors run forever, why was the motor rebuilt?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2010)

The price is a good one. That year/model has the megaphone in it, only common to the 15hp version of the engine. Should be a powerhouse if it was put back together correctly.


----------



## robr3004 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I'll be sure to ask about the rebuild and see if he has a service slip from the repair shop.


----------



## robr3004 (Oct 5, 2010)

So the reason the motor was rebuilt is because the guy originally had a 9.9 and one of the cylinders lost 50% of the compression. Instead of rebuilding the 9.9, his neighbor, who is a marine mechanic, had a 15 that had a busted lower unit. He took the good lower unit from the 9.9 and put in on the 15 and fully serviced the rest of the 15 since it was already being worked on. This was done 3 years ago.

I got to his place, which was immaculate and very tidy, 20 minutes ahead of time so he didn't have time to warm up the motor first. So before he started it up, he pointed out all of it's deficiencies....which were all cosmetic. He also explained all the regular maintenance procedures he did in full detail....he was very particular about this. So after hooking up the hose and gas tank, it started right up after 3 pulls. Shifting from forward to reverse was very smooth, very little white smoke for a 2-stroke motor. After the test run he disconnected the gas, started up again to burn off the excess gas still in the motor and even kept chocking it to suck every little bit of gas out. He said he does this every time he is done with the motor and especially for long time storage with the addition of spraying some fogging oil just before it completely runs out of gas......like I said he is very particular about the details. He seems like a very straight forward and honest person.

Also, since the 9.9 cover fits on the 15, I would have a stealth 15 for all the 9.9 lakes.

In addition to the motor he has a 6 gal gas tank, fuel line and a shiny new prop that just needs to have a new hub installed.

I think $500 is a good price and I feel very comfortable with the person selling it.

I will be sleeping on it tonight and will make a decision tomorrow.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats on your new to you 15hp!.............(I know you're gonna' buy it!) One of my 15s has a 9.9 cover on it as well. That has surprised at least one person so far. You will really enjoy the power. One thing I want you to take up with the seller is the gearcase. See if you can make him agree that if the gearcase is jumping out of gear that he takes the engine back and either repairs it or refunds you the money since you have no way to run the engine hard on a hose. I have a feeling he will agree and am betting the gearcase is fine. Did you pull the lower drain screw and check the condition of the lube oil?


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Oct 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal. I would get the neighbor's name and info too, if he is a certified tech he may be one to work on it for you next time.

Bufford


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 6, 2010)

robr3004 said:


> So the reason the motor was rebuilt is because the guy originally had a 9.9 and one of the cylinders lost 50% of the compression. Instead of rebuilding the 9.9, his neighbor, who is a marine mechanic, had a 15 that had a busted lower unit. He took the good lower unit from the 9.9 and put in on the 15 and fully serviced the rest of the 15 since it was already being worked on. This was done 3 years ago.
> 
> I got to his place, which was immaculate and very tidy, 20 minutes ahead of time so he didn't have time to warm up the motor first. So before he started it up, he pointed out all of it's deficiencies....which were all cosmetic. He also explained all the regular maintenance procedures he did in full detail....he was very particular about this. So after hooking up the hose and gas tank, it started right up after 3 pulls. Shifting from forward to reverse was very smooth, very little white smoke for a 2-stroke motor. After the test run he disconnected the gas, started up again to burn off the excess gas still in the motor and even kept chocking it to suck every little bit of gas out. He said he does this every time he is done with the motor and especially for long time storage with the addition of spraying some fogging oil just before it completely runs out of gas......like I said he is very particular about the details. He seems like a very straight forward and honest person.
> 
> ...




Do it thats a great deal man. It aint gonna get any cheaper. Those motors are bullet proof!


----------



## robr3004 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just waiting to hear back from him to see if he agrees with my terms of the purchase and I should be set to go.


----------



## robr3004 (Oct 6, 2010)

So instead of buying the motor and testing it later, I'm going to take the motor for a test run on my boat this weekend before I buy it. The guy said he wouldn't sell it to me unless I felt comfortable. So this weekend I'm bring my boat to his place, putting the motor on and taking it for a spin. If I'm happy, it's mine, if not he is just going to move on to the next buyer. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a 1984 15hp Evinrude on the back of my 14ft tinny. With me, gas tank, battery, trolling motor, ice chest and other fishing odds and ends, the motor pushes my boat 24 to 25 mph on the water...nice. If my brother is fishing with me, I get about 19 to 20hp on the water. Nice motor and idles and runs smooth. I think you will enjoy your new to you motor. Good price. 

Bit of advice, get a manual and learn how to do your own maintenance. You will have that motor for a very long time if you take care of her!!

Sweet!! Cruise the lake dude!! =D>


----------



## robr3004 (Oct 10, 2010)

As Ralphie from The Christmas Story Narrated: "I have since heard of people under extreme duress speaking in strange tongues. I became conscious that a steady torrent of obscenities and swearing of all kinds was pouring out of me as I screamed."

So I talked to the guy selling the motor on Thursday Night to arrange a test run of the motor on my boat on Sunday (Today) at 9am. He agrees to it. I told him I want the motor as long as it tests out OK and even offered to come down that night (10 minutes from my house) to give him a deposit, but he said no need, he will hold the motor for me. Well I call him this morning to let him know I'm on my way and he tells me he sold the motor!!!!!!! WTF. He said he when I talked to him that he didn't think I wanted the motor. Why would I arrange to bring my boat down and specifically schedule a time to meet you to test the motor????? He didn't even call me, said he didn't have my number, yet he game me his cell phone. I also emailed him a few times as well. 

(stepping off my soap box)

I guess in the end, maybe he knew there was something wrong with the motor and I lucked out or he is really DUMB.

Thanks to everyone that responded, I'll use your tips for the next motor I take a look at.


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 10, 2010)

Cash in hand trumps I'll check it out on Sunday.


----------



## 2008roadster (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree with devilmutt as the same thing happened to me. I agreed to purchase a 15 hp Johnson on a Thursday while I was working in the same area as the seller. The agreement was made on Monday of the same week. Come Thursday, he had sold the engine stating that he did not think I was serious. As they say, cash talks and everything else walks. Stan


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 10, 2010)

devilmutt said:


> Cash in hand trumps I'll check it out on Sunday.


This.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, money talks. But the way he did you is pretty crappy.

Bufford


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 12, 2010)

You win some and loose some. It's all part of the game.
You saw it first, but someone came along and bought it w/o additional terms. Easy sell. 
Keep looking, the right deal will come along.


----------



## RiverRunner (Oct 12, 2010)

That seems like a good deal to me.


----------

